
Keep calm and code on: Productivity tools for developers - PilipMarina
https://dev.to/marina_pilip/keep-calm-and-code-on-productivity-tools-for-developers-10o4
======
btschaegg
As someone who had to use UltraEdit once and wasn't allowed to use another
editor (besides Notepad): Giant NOPE from me.

It has by far the clunkiest editor UI I ever used. I would _never_ consider it
a productivity tool. On most other ones, my reaction would be rather "meh" (oh
my zsh and the silver searcher are nice, actually). I'd guess that with a list
of a couple of unixy tools, you'd do much better for productivity.

